# Tell us the cruises you have been on (the good, bad, and the ugly)



## Sippican (Today at 5:31 AM)

What cruises have you been on?
Did they have senior discounts? 
Was one cruises line better than the other for the 'sunset generation'?
Stay with domestic or international travel?
Lets hear your story...


----------



## hearlady (Today at 5:32 AM)

I've never been on a cruise so I'll be interested in reading this thread.


----------



## Sippican (Today at 5:35 AM)

I'll start...
We have done a Disney cruise. It was nice because 1) the cruise line kept the ship spotless, 2) you didn't have tons of crazy drunken collage kids, 3) They kept children sections separate from the adult sections, 4) overall a pleasant cruise

Don't think I would take one of the mainstream cruise lines. You hear too many horror stories. Viking Cruise or Oceania Cruise seem to be geared for older passangers, and a higher quality in rooms, food, experiences.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Today at 5:45 AM)

I've never been on a cruise, either, unless you count being on a troop ship with my mother and brother and other dependent families going to Hawaii. As I recall, I got to sit at the captain's table at dinner when my mother and brother were confined to our cabin because they were seasick. The captain was very entertaining, I thought. He could do the trick of making his thumb disappear

I have no interest in going on a cruise and have never had an interest in going on one. Judging by the commercials on TV, they sure do look like there are wall-to-wall people.


----------

